# Doctors



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Just had our first visit to the Doctors in Cabo Roig clinic. A bit of an eye opener to say the least. We had no problem getting a temporary SIP card and appointment next day. And was impressed. But on the day we arrived there was a huge amount of people waiting and seemed to be a lot of arguing going on. One elderly man had popped in to make and appointment while this was going on as his blood pressure had dropped really low and he felt ill. And the receptionist No speak English see nurse. He then waited for about ten minutes as she was busy. And on him asking her for an appointment to check his BP. She said see the receptionist for an appointment. His reaction was I tried but she doesn't understand English. Sorry! I don't speak Spanish. Her reaction was to be very abrupt and she shouted to him THIS IS SPAIN WE SPEAK SPANISH NOT ENGLISH HERE! Poor man was so embarrassed and confused he left. Let's hope nothing nasty happened to him. So I think it is really important to try and learn the Spanish or take a Translator...by the way we were treated very well but had the records in Spanish from the hospital and my husband managed some basic Spanish. But I think the surgery has a problem with the Language thing. So def going for Spanish lessons In new year so we can make an appointment. And find a good translator. But The clinic has a fifty,fifty expat and Spanish patients. So I think the doctors find it difficult if we can't understand Spanish. Anyway a good insight for us as we have decided this is where we will be living. So best get to grips with some Spanish. If the poor man is on this forum. Let me know how you got on?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> Just had our first visit to the Doctors in Cabo Roig clinic. A bit of an eye opener to say the least. We had no problem getting a temporary SIP card and appointment next day. And was impressed. But on the day we arrived there was a huge amount of people waiting and seemed to be a lot of arguing going on. One elderly man had popped in to make and appointment while this was going on as his blood pressure had dropped really low and he felt ill. And the receptionist No speak English see nurse. He then waited for about ten minutes as she was busy. And on him asking her for an appointment to check his BP. She said see the receptionist for an appointment. His reaction was I tried but she doesn't understand English. Sorry! I don't speak Spanish. Her reaction was to be very abrupt and she shouted to him THIS IS SPAIN WE SPEAK SPANISH NOT ENGLISH HERE! Poor man was so embarrassed and confused he left. Let's hope nothing nasty happened to him. So I think it is really important to try and learn the Spanish or take a Translator...by the way we were treated very well but had the records in Spanish from the hospital and my husband managed some basic Spanish. But I think the surgery has a problem with the Language thing. So def going for Spanish lessons In new year so we can make an appointment. And find a good translator. But The clinic has a fifty,fifty expat and Spanish patients. So I think the doctors find it difficult if we can't understand Spanish. Anyway a good insight for us as we have decided this is where we will be living. So best get to grips with some Spanish. If the poor man is on this forum. Let me know how you got on?


Yes, poor man. If you feel ill the last thing you want is to have language problems.
However, I suppose if he has come here to live he should have been aware that he was coming to a foreign country where the official language is Spanish, not English and this is something that immigrants need to be aware of.
It's not like Spain advertises itself as an English speaking environment, is it?

PS The surgery has a problem with the language thing? Should the surgery provide speakers of different languages, or should the patients learn the language of the land they are living in? Genuine question, I'd be interested to see what people think.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Just had our first visit to the Doctors in Cabo Roig clinic. A bit of an eye opener to say the least. We had no problem getting a temporary SIP card and appointment next day. And was impressed. But on the day we arrived there was a huge amount of people waiting and seemed to be a lot of arguing going on. One elderly man had popped in to make and appointment while this was going on as his blood pressure had dropped really low and he felt ill. And the receptionist No speak English see nurse. He then waited for about ten minutes as she was busy. And on him asking her for an appointment to check his BP. She said see the receptionist for an appointment. His reaction was I tried but she doesn't understand English. Sorry! I don't speak Spanish. Her reaction was to be very abrupt and she shouted to him THIS IS SPAIN WE SPEAK SPANISH NOT ENGLISH HERE! Poor man was so embarrassed and confused he left. Let's hope nothing nasty happened to him. So I think it is really important to try and learn the Spanish or take a Translator...by the way we were treated very well but had the records in Spanish from the hospital and my husband managed some basic Spanish. But I think the surgery has a problem with the Language thing. So def going for Spanish lessons In new year so we can make an appointment. And find a good translator. But The clinic has a fifty,fifty expat and Spanish patients. So I think the doctors find it difficult if we can't understand Spanish. Anyway a good insight for us as we have decided this is where we will be living. So best get to grips with some Spanish. If the poor man is on this forum. Let me know how you got on?


I'm sorry the man had this problem, but I'm sure I rememer saying to you when you enquired about doctors and English speaking ones in an earlier thread, that it is not common for doctors and other staff in the state healthcare system to speak English, or if they can, they often prefer not to in consultations as it is not their first language and they want to avoid any possible blame falliing on them for misunderstandings. 

It is something I often say to people contemplating a move here, that your day to day life will be much simpler (and less expensive) if you can communicate for yourself without the need to employ translators all the time. It will be hard work, no doubt about that, but I think your decision to take lessons is the right one and will pay dividends in the end.

By the way, don't feel nervous and think that if your Spanish isn't perfect you shouldn't try to use it. In my experience the Spanish people are very tolerant and understanding if those of other nationalities are at least trying to speak their language, even if they're mangling it as we often do, it is those who won't even try they are impatient with.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes I do agree with you. We wish we able to converse in Spanish but we were only meant to be on holiday. But now we're coming back to live we will def try our hardest to speak and understand Spanish. It was a good lesson for us. But I think this poor man was probally not well and maybe should have been seen. Let's hope he is ok!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a notice in our clinic that unless a patient speaks Spanish or has a Spanish speaking person with them they will not be seen.

Also, in San Juan hospital some doctors (not all) insist that non-Spanish speaking patients have a translator. As one of them explained to me, it could have very serious consequences if what is said is misunderstood.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

With only six or seven U.K. residents on the island, English is rarely used.

We have a larger Germanic population, I don't know how they manage, they tend not to socialize with us or the locals.

I used to despair when I had to deal with Asians, in England, who could not or would not speak English, and because of this I went out of my way to learn Spanish before I became resident here.

However, when visiting the eye specialist in Tenerife, some of the nurses often ask me which language would I prefer, they seem surprised when I can answer them in Castellano, there are however lots of U.K. residents in the south of Tenerife.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS The surgery has a problem with the language thing? Should the surgery provide speakers of different languages, or should the patients learn the language of the land they are living in? Genuine question, I'd be interested to see what people think.


Answers:
1. Should the surgery suppy - NO
2. Should the Pt learn the language - YES or take along a *competent** interpreter.

* By "competent," I mean not just somebody who is fairly fluent (or better) in Spanish but somebody who is fully conversant with medical terminology and the implications of what the Pt is being told or asked.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd rather my doctor studied medicine than languages! If he were to treat all his patients in their native tongue, not only would he have to learn English but also German, French, Mandarin, Russian, Danish, Dutch ....

As for the poor man in the clinic in Cabo Roig, I'm astonished that if there were a "huge number" of people waiting, not one of them went to his assistance. Surely there must have been someone there with enough Spanish/English to help him out?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I know how you feel, there sure are some " funny" doctors out there

I was a bit scared by mine last week.

I arrived in his treatment room and he told me to fully undress

. I did and then asked him where should I put my clothes and he replied-"over there in the corner, on top of mine"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I'd rather my doctor studied medicine than languages! If he were to treat all his patients in their native tongue, not only would he have to learn English but also German, French, Mandarin, Russian, Danish, Dutch ....
> 
> As for the poor man in the clinic in Cabo Roig, I'm astonished that if there were a "huge number" of people waiting, not one of them went to his assistance. Surely there must have been someone there with enough Spanish/English to help him out?


Yes, I thought that. If, as Tammydog says, the patients at the health centre are 50% expats, it doesn't say much for their level of integration that nobody appeared able to step in and help.

By the way, this was the earlier thread I referred to.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/711746-english-speaking-doctors.html

Tammydog has now witnessed for herself that what she was told is quite true.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Very funny Rabbitcat. In all seriousness I'm glad in someways that we have seen this. As its opened our eyes to how important it is to learn the language. My husband already having done three days in hospital. It would have helped so much. Luckily when he was rushed I another Kind English lady was there and translated for us. But that was just luck. It all happened so quickly we did not even think about the language thing as I think we my husband was to ill and I was In a bit o a shock. Although the doctors and nurses were amazing and did speak in English if they could. And I must say the treatment he has had from hospital and doctors has been excellent. He does try a little Spanish though. And first thing in January were off to learn as I think yes it is the only way we will be truly happy. In the meantime I shall find out good translator. But I agree a good doctor is most important. Just I was a bit worried about this poor man as I'm just too soft!


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Actually Lynn, I'm not sure anyone was able as there was a various mixture of nationalities and I assume they couldn't speak Sanish or the the Spanish could not speak English or they did not want to help. But yes I have to say that all of the advise I get from this forum works for us. And it's helped me immensely and given some insight. So thankyou all.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Y?
> 
> PS The surgery has a problem with the language thing? Should the surgery provide speakers of different languages, or should the patients learn the language of the land they are living in? Genuine question, I'd be interested to see what people think.


My view: if you can you should learn Spanish. You don't have to but if you can't/don't want to, don't complain when you have language problems. Would you expect your surgery in the UK to have Spanish, Polish, Latvian, Urdu whatever speaking staff?
And we Brits aren't the only immigrants here....there are Scandinavians, Germans, Russians, French too. Should there be someone on hand who speaks these languages?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Translators are paid in the UK by the health service to accompany foreigners to Surgeries. Good rate of pay too. There are also free telephone translators.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And it isn't just doctors! The variety of things I've been asked to intepret for is quite astounding. Bank accounts, car repairs, ayuntamiento bills, death certificates, building jobs, even hair appointments. I don't mind if it's an emergency, but I'd much rather people paid one of several bilingual Spaniards living in the village who really need the work. So I am trying to learn to say no ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure you all know this, but I'll point it out anyway. In England, if you dont speak English, the NHS will provide you with a translator. They wont allow "any old translator" in - so no friends or family. They must be a medically trained translator and the NHS will pay the £40+ an hour

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

£140m bill for public sector translation - BBC News

They do Latvian too


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In two different public sector jobs in the UK, I and all my staff were trained in how to access and use the Language Line translation service, and the organisations I worked for paid a hefty annual sum to sign up to it. In the 5+ years from first receiving the training, neither I nor any other member of my staff was ever called upon to use it - it was a huge waste of money, imposed because it was felt important that the service should be on offer, not because there was an actual demand.

I think the same often applies to things like banning traditional Xmas celebrations, it doesn't happen because anybody complains but because somebody sitting in an office somewhere fears they might.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> They must be a medically trained translator and the NHS will pay the £40+ an hour
> 
> Jo xxx


Good regarding the qualifications but why should joe-public pick up the bill? Should it not be the person who can't or won't learn the local language?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> And it isn't just doctors! The variety of things I've been asked to intepret for is quite astounding. Bank accounts, car repairs, ayuntamiento bills, death certificates, building jobs, even hair appointments. I don't mind if it's an emergency, but I'd much rather people paid one of several bilingual Spaniards living in the village who really need the work. So I am trying to learn to say no ...


Me too. If you would like any lessons in how to say no, I am an expert! I will help in an emergency for things which are important, but I've said to people in the past who, for instance, want me to get involved in complaining about something to one of their Spanish neighbours whilst they sit back and play the nice guy that I didn't spend two years of my life and a considerable amount of money learning Spanish, whilst they preferred to do other things with their time, for their benefit. If they think that rude that's tough, I don't need them for anything.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> In two different public sector jobs in the UK, I and all my staff were trained in how to access and use the Language Line translation service, and the organisations I worked for paid a hefty annual sum to sign up to it. In the 5+ years from first receiving the training, neither I nor any other member of my staff was ever called upon to use it - it was a huge waste of money, imposed because* it was felt important that the service should be on offer, not because there was an actual demand*.
> 
> I think the same often applies to things like banning traditional Xmas celebrations, it doesn't happen because anybody complains but because somebody sitting in an office somewhere fears they might.


That reflects the differences between here and UK regarding public transport. Unless you are in or very close to a city or large town, the public transport only operates at times when it is needed (to and from work/school with maybe one or two shoppers buses a week) no ten-minute service operated by an empty bus, just in case somebody might want to travel.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In Andalucia, the health service does offer a tele-translation service very similar to Language Line in the UK, with 11 languages on offer, and users don't have to pay for it. I don't know anybody who has ever used it, though - perhaps they can't read the information saying it's available.

Servicio de Tele-Traducción | Hospital Universitario Virgen de la Victoria

Somewhat off topic, but a whole lot of new signs have just been put up around my town next to points of historical interest, which are in Spanish, English and braille. I have always found the idea of braille signs somewhat bemusing, because how is a blind person supposed to know they are there in order to read them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And it isn't just doctors! The variety of things I've been asked to intepret for is quite astounding. Bank accounts, car repairs, ayuntamiento bills, death certificates, building jobs, even hair appointments. I don't mind if it's an emergency, but I'd much rather people paid one of several bilingual Spaniards living in the village who really need the work. So I am trying to learn to say no ...


I was at the hospital with my daughter for an outpatient appt the other day. We decided to eat lunch there & were sitting in the sun about to eat (3 course menú, 9€, good value & good quality!) when someone came up behind me & called me by name.

It became clear that she really wanted me to leave my lunch & go to the appts desk to translate on her behalf - she said that her OH was in pain & had been waiting for a post-op check-up appt for rather longer than expected. I advised her to take him to urgencias if the pain was that bad - or to make an appt with the GP if not, & let them deal with it. 

She seemed a bit disgruntled, & I felt bad (still do), but a) She had already been to the appts desk & there was an English-speaker on duty - or at least there had been 15 mins earlier when we made my daughter's next appt., so it wouldn't have made any difference if I had; & b) I didn't have a clue who she was - still don't. I can honestly say I don't think I had ever met her before..........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Me too. If you would like any lessons in how to say no, I am an expert! I will help in an emergency for things which are important, but I've said to people in the past who, for instance, want me to get involved in complaining about something to one of their Spanish neighbours whilst they sit back and play the nice guy that I didn't spend two years of my life and a considerable amount of money learning Spanish, whilst they preferred to do other things with their time, for their benefit. If they think that rude that's tough, I don't need them for anything.


Exactly how I feel...except I didn't take lessons, just picked up by listening...which is why I say that I speak Spanish fluently but badly. I get by, though.
Mind you, I have made some howlers. I mix up miedo and mierdo and once, addressing trades unionists at a meeting on equality in the workplace I spoke about standardising European penises when I meant to say 'laws'. People were very nice about it, a few sniggered but one woman said she thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Exactly how I feel...except I didn't take lessons, just picked up by listening...which is why I say that I speak Spanish fluently but badly. I get by, though.
> Mind you, I have made some howlers. I mix up miedo and mierdo and once, addressing trades unionists at a meeting on equality in the workplace I spoke about standardising European penises when I meant to say 'laws'. People were very nice about it, a few sniggered but one woman said she thought it might be a good idea.


Would that be mierda you get mixed up with? That one is firmly stuck in my mind because of the amount of it I see lying about the streets - have just had to sweep up loads of it from the streets surrounding the house as the sweeper doesn't come at the weekends and I can't bear to see it all lying around until Monday.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Would that be mierda you get mixed up with? That one is firmly stuck in my mind because of the amount of it I see lying about the streets - have just had to sweep up loads of it from the streets surrounding the house as the sweeper doesn't come at the weekends and I can't bear to see it all lying around until Monday.


Yes...see what I mean

At the meeting I said I wanted to see 'normalisacion de leyes europenes'.....should have said europeas, I guess.
No harm done.
In Prague I once told my friend's husband's secretary that I was sleeping with him when I meant to say that I was looking for him.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Would that be mierda you get mixed up with? That one is firmly stuck in my mind because of the amount of it I see lying about the streets - have just had to sweep up loads of it from the streets surrounding the house as the sweeper doesn't come at the weekends and I can't bear to see it all lying around until Monday.


You have road sweepers???? There are only a couple of, otherwise, unemployed people who as part of their support have to do a certain amount of community service on work (such as street sweeping in the centre, or the park as allocated by the Ayuntamiento or doing some painting [yellow lines, railings, etc.]) The rest of the village is swept by the amas de casa as a matter of personal pride.

Actually other people see us picking up after our two pooches and we have noticed and increasing number of Spaniards doing so as well.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> You have road sweepers???? There are only a couple of, otherwise, unemployed people who as part of their support have to do a certain amount of community service on work (such as street sweeping in the centre, or the park as allocated by the Ayuntamiento or doing some painting [yellow lines, railings, etc.]) The rest of the village is swept by the amas de casa as a matter of personal pride.
> 
> Actually other people see us picking up after our two pooches and we have noticed and increasing number of Spaniards doing so as well.


Not only do we have a street sweeper every day from Monday to Friday (and in the town centre they work on Saturdays, Sundays and public holidays too) but we also have a man who comes to pressure wash the street every Friday morning.

As well as the regular workforce the Ayuntamiento takes on extra labour in the form of short term contracts for unemployed people who do the types of jobs you describe.

People do also sweep the streets in front of their own houses, but where I live it is a particular problem because many of the houses aren't occupied most of the time, either because they are owned by Spanish families but not lived in, or are holiday homes for foreigners. Therefore I end up doing several other bits as well as mine at the weekends, because I don't like to see things looking a mess.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well our solicitors office does offer a medical translation sevice as I have enquired yesterday when we returned as I prefere to use one when we go back. It's around 60 euros each for the first one the 20 euros each time. But yes expensive but you get a fully qualified medical translator so worth every penny. An seems your right if the guy involved is over here he should be able to say I would like to make an appointment. My husband even though very ill did manage that. So maybe that's why they treated him so well. But he has quite a serious superbug from back surgery he had in Uk. And I'm going to be forever greatful to the Spanish Doctors and Nurses here. And we owe to them to try and learn the language. Going to be taking some treats in during the week for them to have with their coffees. We owe them them big time. Language barrier or not. We are just starting to meet Spanish people and they have all been lovely and have treated us with great respect as we have them. Guess the guy maybe deserved it then..but still hope he is ok? Happy Christmas to you all on the forum.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Well our solicitors office does offer a medical translation sevice as I have enquired yesterday when we returned as I prefere to use one when we go back. It's around 60 euros each for the first one the 20 euros each time. But yes expensive but you get a fully qualified medical translator so worth every penny. An seems your right if the guy involved is over here he should be able to say I would like to make an appointment. My husband even though very ill did manage that. So maybe that's why they treated him so well. But he has quite a serious superbug from back surgery he had in Uk. And I'm going to be forever greatful to the Spanish Doctors and Nurses here. And we owe to them to try and learn the language. Going to be taking some treats in during the week for them to have with their coffees. We owe them them big time. Language barrier or not. We are just starting to meet Spanish people and they have all been lovely and have treated us with great respect as we have them. Guess the guy maybe deserved it then..but still hope he is ok? Happy Christmas to you all on the forum.


With your attitude you will have no problems at all, people will be so appreciative of a kind gesture and making the effort to learn to communicate with them in their own language. I gave our gas delivery man and our lovely post lady their Xmas envelopes with a small cash gift inside this week, which always goes down well.

Happy Christmas to you too, I hope the New Year brings fewer health problems for your husband.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Exactly how I feel...except I didn't take lessons, just picked up by listening...which is why I say that I speak Spanish fluently but badly. I get by, though.
> Mind you, I have made some howlers. I mix up miedo and mierdo and once, addressing trades unionists at a meeting on equality in the workplace I spoke about standardising European penises when I meant to say 'laws'. People were very nice about it, a few sniggered but one woman said she thought it might be a good idea.


My wife has the same problem as you with miedo and mierda! I had a red face earlier this year when looking for some new cushions for our garden furniture. I told the lady in the shop that I needed new "*******." Her raucous laughter made it pretty clear to me that I had made an error!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

My translator app has miedo as " fear"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> My translator app has miedo as " fear"


Yes, that's right. Mierda, as you've probably gathered, is sh·t.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, that's right. Mierda, as you've probably gathered, is sh·t.


But then how did Skipper get it mixed up when asking for cushions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> But then how did Skipper get it mixed up when asking for cushions?


Look up_ cojo nes_ without the space, and _cojines.
_It's a classic confusion along with estoy caliente


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> But then how did Skipper get it mixed up when asking for cushions?


Different mix-up altogether - there are many just waiting to trip up the unwary. Never try asking for polla in the butcher's when you want pollo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Different mix-up altogether - there are many just waiting to trip up the unwary. Never try asking for polla in the butcher's when you want pollo.


or if you are a slender lady ask for pechos when you want peaches.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah I am lost

I retread his post and I reckon the problem was he had a fear of cushions!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

One of my holiday home owning neighbours was once quite indignant because a man in a shop professed not to understand him when he'd gone in and said he wanted to pay for four months of a service, in his best Spanish. I had to tell him he'd asked to pay for four tables, and he wasn't in a furniture shop!

It sounds a bit like the Four Candles sketch the Two Ronnies did, one of their funniest ever.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had some horrendous issues when I've tried to order things in Spanish - Ice cream cone sounds very much like something else in Spanish and as for asking for a drinking straw........ DONT!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I think it is very important that people who immigrate to Spain should learn the language. Although I can understand the frustration of the person working at the surgery, I think it was wrong to shout at the old guy, in a nationalistic sort of way. He was ill, he was looking for treatment. If I seen the same happen here, I would challenge the member of staff and stick up for the old guy, whether he was Spanish or any other immigrant. People have a right to respect especially if they are not well. In this country I would think anyone shouting at immigrants for not knowing English as being of a similar elk to the bnp. I am learning Spanish btw but I don't like to see the underdog being badly treated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Roy C said:


> I think it is very important that people who immigrate to Spain should learn the language. Although I can understand the frustration of the person working at the surgery, I think it was wrong to shout at the old guy, in a nationalistic sort of way. He was ill, he was looking for treatment. If I seen the same happen here, I would challenge the member of staff and stick up for the old guy, whether he was Spanish or any other immigrant. People have a right to respect especially if they are not well. In this country I would think anyone shouting at immigrants for not knowing English as being of a similar elk to the bnp. I am learning Spanish btw but I don't like to see the underdog being badly treated.


She'd lose her job in England!

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look up_ cojo nes_ without the space, and _cojines.
> _It's a classic confusion along with estoy caliente


I did actually type the Spanish word for male spherical objects but the Forum censor obviously considered this was offensive and replaced the letters with asterisks! I can’t quite understand though why this word is considered offensive but the word that describes bodily waste is not! Anyway, here’s another story. My wife was planning a trip back to the UK and she went to town to buy some cigars as a present for her brother. On the way back she met our Spanish neighbours, Paco and Emilio, and stopped in the lane for a chat. She told them she had been to town to buy some “porros.” They looked puzzled and she assumed they did not understand her Spanish, so she put her fingers to her mouth and inhaled, to illustrate the action of smoking. They looked even more puzzled and gave her a look of disapproval. They cautioned her about the risks of trying to take “porros” with her through airport security. Suspecting that there was a misunderstanding, she reached for her bag and took out the box of cigars. They exclaimed, with some relief, “ah, puros!” Porros, she discovered to her embarrassment, are cigarettes laced with marijuana!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> I did actually type the Spanish word for male spherical objects but the Forum censor obviously considered this was offensive and replaced the letters with asterisks! I can’t quite understand though why this word is considered offensive but the word that describes bodily waste is not! Anyway, here’s another story. My wife was planning a trip back to the UK and she went to town to buy some cigars as a present for her brother. On the way back she met our Spanish neighbours, Paco and Emilio, and stopped in the lane for a chat. She told them she had been to town to buy some “porros.” They looked puzzled and she assumed they did not understand her Spanish, so she put her fingers to her mouth and inhaled, to illustrate the action of smoking. They looked even more puzzled and gave her a look of disapproval. They cautioned her about the risks of trying to take “porros” with her through airport security. Suspecting that there was a misunderstanding, she reached for her bag and took out the box of cigars. They exclaimed, with some relief, “ah, puros!” Porros, she discovered to her embarrassment, are cigarettes laced with marijuana!


Oh nuts!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Oh nuts!


Cobblers


----------

